
Build Serverless Back-End on Go, Python, Node, BBLang - peeyushsrj
Platform to code your business logic; and other things are managed by https:&#x2F;&#x2F;backbench.io&#x2F;<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.backbench.io&#x2F;go-serverless-with-python-and-golang-on-backbench-78948188675c
======
peeyushsrj
Hi, everyone I am posting on behalf of my team. Any questions ? do shoot and
do try it <3

